# Cold hands & feet



## Ruth Goode (Aug 6, 2010)

Is it normal to have cold hands & feet with diabetes?


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 6, 2010)

It can be. Uncontrolled diabetes can result in damage to the small capilliaries at the extremeties.

I'd mention it to the GP/DSN when you see them next so that they can make sure that there is nothing more untoward.

Andy


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 6, 2010)

I think it can happen with anyone, but as diabetics have issues with circulation then I would say it is normal........

If you have concerns get it checked, but many non diabetics experience this too......


----------



## Ruth Goode (Aug 6, 2010)

Thank you, I will mention it to her nurse.  She got chickenpox at moment so her blood sugar level was higher, its coming down to normal more lately


----------



## Caroline (Aug 6, 2010)

If you have concerns it is wise to get things checked out by the doctor or nurse.


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 6, 2010)

I do often have cold hands and feet. But then I always have had, especially when my red cell count is getting too low. I have pernicious anaemia as well as diabetes and I've always associated it with the anaemia rather than the recently acquired Big D. I also have stray aches and pains, especially in the mornings in both feet, it sometimes feels like both my ankles are broken as it's a bone deep pain. Usually goes away after an hour or so once I get moving. I've discussed it with the practice nurse and the doctor and they both just shrug and tell me 'your circulation's just fine'. Inference: 'you're imagining things, go away and stop bothering us'.


----------



## bex123 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi , i have always had cold feet , not so much my hands thogh , lol my hubby complains in bed because he says my feet are like ice blocks and i ruin his warm bit of the bed  , but i was diagnosed with peripheral neuropathy (sp) a couple of years ago but i dont belive that is what has always made my feet cold , i had cold feet even when the neuropathy tests were good , my mum always said i was cold blooded and needed to sit in the sun lol


----------



## Steff (Aug 6, 2010)

Im the total opposite i constantly have warm hands and feet,I think it can be diabetes related but not to sure.


----------



## Caroline (Aug 6, 2010)

If cold hands and feet in bed are a problem, the feet might be helped with a pair of bedsocks. I find if my feet get cold, everything else gets cold too.


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 6, 2010)

Caroline said:


> If cold hands and feet in bed are a problem, the feet might be helped with a pair of bedsocks. I find if my feet get cold, everything else gets cold too.



Ooh yes! I bought a pair of silly pink furry booties this past winter. Got them in Poundstretcher and they kept my feet nice and toasty. Got my toes nipped a couple of times though because the dog thought they were competition!


----------



## Ruth Goode (Aug 6, 2010)

Carly prefer to go around in nude! mind you she is only 2


----------



## Caroline (Aug 6, 2010)

Ruth Goode said:


> Carly prefer to go around in nude! mind you she is only 2



At that age it is quite normal for children tto want to go round nude. My little feller is nearly six and special needs takes his clothes off as often as he can and has cold hands and feet too, even when the rest of him is baking hot. He's not diabetic.


----------



## cazscot (Aug 6, 2010)

I have always had cold hands and feet.  I wear bedsocks even in the summer


----------

